
A Baby’s Gaze May Signal Autism, Study Finds - dcre
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/11/06/a-babys-gaze-may-signal-autism-study-finds
======
capex
I am the father of an autistic child, and from experience, early intervention
makes a hell lot of difference in an autistic child's progression towards
social/ sensory issues. This might be a breakthrough study.

~~~
GuiA
Just out of curiosity, how old is your child? Where does he fall on the autism
spectrum?

I've been an educator for groups of autistic children (as well as other
various handicaps)- and it was some of the hardest work I ever did. It must be
fucking intense as a parent- respect to you.

~~~
capex
My son is now ~7. The hardest part was when he was between 3 - 5 years old.
His language hadn't developed at the time, and finding out what exactly was
bothering him was really hard. He is moderately autistic.

Yeah its hard to be the parent of an autistic child. Eventually one learns to
increase patience and fortitude.

------
thejosh
I thought this had been known for a while, how the baby interacts with others?

------
thenerdfiles
Relevant: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEVM6bM-
fNs&feature=share&lis...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEVM6bM-
fNs&feature=share&list=PLsRNoUx8w3rNKEUE5hk31sO5gr5x4LyP8)

As a Wittgensteinian (follower of L.W. on the way to P.M.S Hacker) I must
simply reiterate:

    
    
        Brains do not behave, nor do they fail to behave; humans behave.
    

Regardless of the neural correlates of developmental disorders, the behavior
(map) is not a substratum (territory) – to reinforce this point, check out
[http://eyewire.org](http://eyewire.org), where our judicious participation
guides the mapping of the human brain, in a modular way (starting with the
perceptual system). The perceptual system follows (eyes, e.g.) what we believe
following entails. ("I believe X means nothing more or less than that I am
disposed to behave in certain ways under certain conditions" – where
"certainty" involves pre-theoretical commitments emergent by our own
evolutionary tract.)

The intensional-extensional domain distinction of the number theory is
directly structurally relevant to the discussion of inside-outside (internal-
external) behavior of neuroscience. Ultimately, "rules" are ordered, and some
are self-organizing (like π): "autism creates itself", as A. Klin notes.

------
kimonos
Early detection and adequate knowledge for parents will greatly help in
managing an autistic child.

------
LizVerano
there is a technology for that, that in early stage it can be detected and
this is an advantage for parents so they can find remedy as early as possible.

